# Chewing works



## Celexawer (Apr 22, 2021)

But you need to have good insertions, above average ramus and proper chewing technique

"Over time, chronic clenching of the jaw leads to hypertrophy of masseters and temporalis musculature causing the face to take on a masculine and square appearance."

Well it's just water, you can hypertrophy your Masseters by chewing this study just proves it can give you aesthetic square jaw instead of bloated chipmunk cheeks look

Linking the study


Aesthetic Treatment of Bruxism


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Apr 22, 2021)

chewing works if u didnt need chewing to ascend

brutl


----------



## Cain (Apr 22, 2021)

Celexawer said:


> But you need to have good insertions


Any studies that actually prove that the location of the points of insertion of the masseters varies? It sounds like PSL broscience to me tbh, it is all about the underlying bone structure.


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 22, 2021)

Celexawer said:


> But you need to have good insertions, above average ramus and proper chewing technique
> 
> "Over time, chronic clenching of the jaw leads to hypertrophy of masseters and temporalis musculature causing the face to take on a masculine and square appearance."
> 
> ...


what is the proper chewing technique?


----------



## ElySioNs (Apr 22, 2021)

I am not going to chew gum for a while to atrophy my masseters, one side of my face is bloated while other one is chiseled for some reason


----------



## Lars (Apr 22, 2021)

Which teeth are you using for chewing to get the best results?


----------



## HighTierNormie (Apr 22, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Which teeth are you using for chewing to get the best results?


molars only or you fuck with the tmj


----------



## GarixTheChad (Apr 22, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Which teeth are you using for chewing to get the best results?


try not to use the back ones and only use the front ones


----------



## Madhate (Apr 22, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Which teeth are you using for chewing to get the best results?


fuck off chad 😂


----------



## GarixTheChad (Apr 22, 2021)

HighTierNormie said:


> molars only or you fuck with the tmj


tmj have only subhumans with non existnent jaw


----------



## Celexawer (Apr 22, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> what is the proper chewing technique?


Any technique which activates lower Masseters the most, doesn't matter from which teeth you chew till it activates the lower superficial part


----------



## Celexawer (Apr 22, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Which teeth are you using for chewing to get the best results?


Basically Chew from incisor and feel how your Masseters move then try to achieve the same muscle movement/contraction with molars/premolars. Hard chewing on incisor might be deteriorating. And Jfl you forgot to answer my pm on tret


----------



## Celexawer (Apr 22, 2021)

Cain said:


> Any studies that actually prove that the location of the points of insertion of the masseters varies? It sounds like PSL broscience to me tbh, it is all about the underlying bone structure.


Muscle insertions do vary, as you can see in bodybuilding stuff so it might apply to masseters too . Will try to come back with a scientifically backed answer tho


----------



## Celexawer (Apr 22, 2021)

ElySioNs said:


> I am not going to chew gum for a while to atrophy my masseters, one side of my face is bloated while other one is chiseled for some reason


Goodluck son


----------



## Celexawer (Apr 22, 2021)

GarixTheChad said:


> tmj have only subhumans with non existnent jaw


I hope you were not srs jfl


----------



## Preston (Apr 22, 2021)

How do you tell if you have good muscle insertions.?also what if I chew with bad masseter muscle insertions


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Apr 22, 2021)

Yes it does work, just make sure you have a good face shape from before though and it won’t work as much on a rounded face shape. Masseter muscles are rounded and you’ll just look like a chipmunk


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 22, 2021)

Celexawer said:


> Any technique which activates lower Masseters the most, doesn't matter from which teeth you chew till it activates the lower superficial part



How can I activate the lower masseters the most? What results can I expect from chewing?


----------



## Celexawer (Apr 22, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> How do you tell if you have good muscle insertions.?also what if I chew with bad masseter muscle insertions


Chew and look where does the muscle buildups the most progressively, you need to be observant. If the biggest part of muscle is almost near the gonion and on the lower part of ramus you can proceed further imo.


----------



## Lmao (Apr 22, 2021)

isnt there barely any difference between the massetter insertions tho, its only affected by forward growth @Ocelot


----------



## Celexawer (Apr 22, 2021)

20Nobragger01 said:


> Yes it does work, just make sure you have a good face shape from before though and it won’t work as much on a rounded face shape. Masseter muscles are rounded and you’ll just look like a chipmunk


Saw masseter botox results of some asian women(and a few men) with square jaw, they had very rounded v jaws(if they weren't editing i hope so) in the after pics you can google yourself


----------



## Celexawer (Apr 22, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> How can I activate the lower masseters the most? What results can I expect from chewing?


For me jutting activates them the most, i imitate the movement while chewing


----------



## Celexawer (Apr 22, 2021)

Lmao said:


> isnt there barely any difference between the massetter insertions tho, its only affected by forward growth @Ocelot


Elab buddy boyo


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 22, 2021)

Celexawer said:


> Any technique which activates lower Masseters the most, doesn't matter from which teeth you chew till it activates the lower superficial part


If u don't mind where did u get this info from


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 22, 2021)

How does chewing affect bone in the face? @Celexawer


----------



## Lmao (Apr 22, 2021)

Celexawer said:


> Elab buddy boyo


idk i read it off somewhere, i tagged someone who i think knows more


----------



## Celexawer (Apr 22, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> How does chewing affect bone in the face? @Celexawer


Well tbh it has a lot of influence in early childhood, your jaw can be remodeled to a ideally masculine one. Can't say anything about people post/mid puberty, mostly masseter gains(your Masseters cover your gonion once they're big enough this can give illusion of a slightly longer ramus)

There was a study that bone change occured in tennis players, mainly in the arm they use to play with.


----------



## Celexawer (Apr 22, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> If u don't mind where did u get this info from


Been researching for more than half a year, multiple sources


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 22, 2021)

Celexawer said:


> Been researching for more than half a year, multiple sources


Later today will you been opening to have a chat in pms about chewing?


----------



## Celexawer (Apr 22, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Later today will you been opening to have a chat in pms about chewing?


Sure, drop a text I'll get to you when I'm free


----------



## RaiseMyT (Apr 22, 2021)

Celexawer said:


> But you need to have good insertions, above average ramus and proper chewing technique
> 
> "Over time, chronic clenching of the jaw leads to hypertrophy of masseters and temporalis musculature causing the face to take on a masculine and square appearance."
> 
> ...


The problem is when you have a recessed maxilla and you get huge masseters it can look like you just have a fat blockhead face. Unless you become really lean I suppose. It looks even worse if you don’t have a prominent chin.

Also got to make sure your bite is right. If for example you‘re missing a molar on one side you’ll train your face to become assymetric.


----------



## SoyGune (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## GarixTheChad (Apr 22, 2021)

Celexawer said:


> I hope you were not srs jfl


Iam srs my lovely bluecel


----------

